# Monsanto poised to take over commercial cannabis growing in all legal states!



## shaggyballs (Aug 10, 2014)

Agritek Holdings, Inc. (AGTK)
In July, the company announced a $400,000 cash infusion from a private equity fund(Monsanto) in order to expand its Mont Blunt™ marketing campaign and begin building out its Colorado-based agricultural facility.
A few days following that announcement, the company executed a long-term lease agreement of an additional 40 acres in Pueblo, Colorado, bringing its total land holdings to over 120 acres zoned for its planned agricultural and cultivation facility located in Pueblo County, Colorado. In addition, AGTK executed a long-term non-federal water rights contract for 10 years, which gives it a distinct advantage in attracting tenants.
By profiting from both the growing and distribution of high-grade cannabis products, the company provides investors with a unique legal way to capitalize(monopolize) on the industry.
Our scalable model will allow us develop a long term strategy of building a real property asset portfolio in key jurisdictions including Washington State and Nevada
Here

Here too
Thing are being put into place as we speak!


More info for you!
http://dudegrows.com/show/archives.html

*Agtk holdings working with Monsanto *

*ep. 27
70 min. in
or 
ep. 38
90 min. in*

Agritek Holdings, Inc. (AGTK)
The Company's CEO B. Michael Friedman was featured in a one on one interview with CBS News on Friday, May 23, 2014 discussing Florida's new medical marijuana legislation. Mr. Friedman was invited on the featured segment to discuss the Company's role in Florida regarding new pending medical cannabis legislation and the 20 acres of agricultural land zoned for nursery and the potential use of the property should legislation move forward within the state.

*So it seems clear to me the plan is to monopolize Florida Colorado Washington and Nevada.
Then the world......is this not what history has show to be true??

Monsanto and cannabis

Monsanto Poised To Take Over the Weed Industry
*


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 10, 2014)

shaggyballs said:


> *So it seems clear to me the plan is to monopolize Florida Colorado Washington and Nevada.
> Then the world......is this not what history has show to be true??
> *


It's not the monopolization of cannabis that concerns me as much as the MODIFICATION of cannabis.

I can see these big business pricks trying to either genetically cross tobacco with cannabis somehow, or simply adding nicotine to the end product making our favorite plant physically addictive.

Regardless, I would urge ALL growers to start creating seed banks for future use, before big business corrupts our favorite plant.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 10, 2014)

Normally I don't reply to these kinds of things but..
I skimmed, saw like 200 acres well not really..That's them taking over? I don't know, I'm confused


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 10, 2014)

From my understanding phillip morris owns a few hundred acres in the hills of the green triangle in California. I believe they bought it shortly after prop 215 passed back in the day.


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 10, 2014)

I agree!
*GMO Cannabis Watch*
More info here

They are making plants unclone-able.
If you have no seeds you have to get them from those in power!
Cannabis seeds from Monsanto are almost definitely genetically engineered. Genetically engineered plants can be patented, and it is in Monsanto's best interest to hold a patent on any seed they sell. Seed patents ensure that companies like Monsanto can continue to profit from seeds from year to year, as farmers are legally bound to buy patented seeds from the patent holder rather than simply store them from the last year's crop.

Patented seeds and dose delivery methods could mean complete pharmaceutical control of medicinal cannabis sometime in the near future.

Monsanto is owned mostly by Pharmacia, which is about to merge with Pfizer . Pfizer is run the Rockefeller cartel. Monsanto is one of five "Gene Giants" - the others beingDuPont, Syngenta, Aventis and Dow - all related to Farben at one time or another. By creating "alliances" or "liaisons" with other bio-tech companies, Monsanto is "running below the radar" of anti-trust regulators. If GW Pharmaceutical ever gets control of the cannabis market through patents and/or inventions , no doubt the Gene Giants will buy them out.


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 10, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Normally I don't reply to these kinds of things but..
> I skimmed, saw like 200 acres well not really..That's them taking over? I don't know, I'm confused


You must find the truth for yourself....the proper tools have been provided!
I do not wish to sway the argument, I only wish to inform!
If you see it your self you will believe!
Not.....Some guy on the pot website said so!
*Please seek the truth!*
shag


----------



## shaggyballs (Aug 10, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> From my understanding phillip morris owns a few hundred acres in the hills of the green triangle in California. I believe they bought it shortly after prop 215 passed back in the day.


Please read some of the info provided......you will be shocked at what is about to take place!


----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 10, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> It's not the monopolization of cannabis that concerns me as much as the MODIFICATION of cannabis.
> 
> I can see these big business pricks trying to either genetically cross tobacco with cannabis somehow, or simply adding nicotine to the end product making our favorite plant physically addictive.
> 
> Regardless, I would urge ALL growers to start creating seed banks for future use, before big business corrupts our favorite plant.


Agreed on the seed banks idea. Anyone with half a skill in cultivating should make their first harvest a seed harvest and of reputable genetics.


----------



## snowdog203 (Sep 11, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
*Monsanto Poised To Take Over the Weed Industry*
[/QUOTE]


A couple years ago I wrote my Congressman, it is stating the worry of "Big Business/Corporations" buying into the medical pot industry and hence controlling pot laws and undermining the legalization movement. The mass of the legalization movement is about home growers and pot users not wanting to be punished so harshly, not medical marijuana, lets be real! Corporations have the political power in the government to work against that the people the government is supposed to represent. By the way, thank you Eugene Jarecki!!!

Here is what I wrote:


The punishment for possesion and use of marijuana is to harsh. I am responding to the Medical Marijuana legislation that is under consideration in xxx. Don't support Medical Marijuana, SUPPORT decriminalization of Marijuana, please.
>
> Yes Marijuana can be used as a medicine but that should be a minor concern to the general public the larger concern should be the harshness of marijuana laws. There are a lot of people that have been incarcerated and have had their careers ruined due to the harshness of the marijuana laws. The pain of medical patients can be managed by many drugs supplied by large powerful government-lobbying industries. The pain caused by harsh marijuana laws is and has been ignored and is really the true problem that needs to be addressed.
>
> Let's get serious, it is not medical marijuana that people are rallying around but the relief from oppressive mj laws. It seems that the public is so intimidated by the stigma of supporting the decriminalizaton of marijuana that they are looking for a side door. This approach is not one of integrity and does have consequences. I believe in stating what you want and to stand for it, don't let the Medical Marijuana Industry gain a foothold in xxx, just decriminalize it!
>
> Decrimianlize it please,
>xxx
>


----------



## maylee (Oct 1, 2014)

On one hand Monsanto would seem to be very capable of entering the weed business in a big way. They have lots of money and tremendous expertise in agriculture science. Archer Daniels Midland could plant a 100 square miles of primo bud. But on the other hand I think of the countless failures of large successful business failing to seize on what seemed easy and obvious opportunities. It wont be the Monsanto's who will become the be new big players. It is someone else who is young, small, nimble and innovative.

Clayton Christensen on disruptive innovation


----------



## overgrowem (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't support medical, decrim. or legalization without homegrow


----------



## snowdog203 (Oct 30, 2014)

overgrowem said:


> Don't support medical, decrim. or legalization without homegrow


right


----------



## colonuggs (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't want a company (MONSANTO) that made Agent Orange..... to produce my food or marijuana


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 31, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> I don't want a company (MONSANTO) that made Agent Orange..... to produce my food or marijuana


For real!!! They will probably make a strain that GIVES you cancer


----------



## mednaew (Oct 31, 2014)

They already have. "They" call it corn.


----------



## Aaronthet (Nov 3, 2014)

I know they have screwed commercial agriculture bad, when Monsanto crops pollinate the neighbors, Monsanto sues the neighbor for having illegally obtain patented genetics.

I see it as, on the one hand at least it will finally be legal, if its legal growing your own shouldn't be a problem legal or not, kinda like people with non licensed home brews, its no big deal as long as your not selling it.

On the other hand....its Monsanto...they are in the top 5 worse companies on the planet. I believe they would at least try to take over weed because they are greedy control freaks and its the only agriculture bigger than corn, but it would have to change at the fed level.

If any national/international company made huge money in a legal state the feds would crack down for show if nothing else. 

In florida the anti amendment two group got their last minute funding cause of the colorado guys coming here and getting involved in state politics throwing money around. Florida is a closed good, old boy system and that terrified the wrong people. Look at charlotte's web law, the qualifiers mean only 5 people in the state qualify for a growers license, surprise, its five guys from old money families. 

Our country is openly corrupt now. Another 20 years and we will be brasil, super rich and super poor with no in between and no hope for real change while we try to pay back china before they foreclose.

corn, tobacco, pot, doesn't matter, it will happen. Free love lost, greed only responds to force...good thing i'm to high to care...rant over /sorry


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Nov 4, 2014)

bleh....we just lost the GMO moratorium for Maui. guess most people don't care about poisoning the land or mega-corporations tampering with our food anymore here in hawaii. looks like soon companies like Monsanto will be tainting the cannabis breeding pool with their patented genetics before long unless we're smart to it, and do something about it


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Nov 5, 2014)

scratch that, we won it! barely


----------



## vro (Nov 8, 2014)

fuck monsanto and their shit and fuck bill gates and carlos slim for helping funding this trash. on top of that this gmo weed is probably going to cause all sorts of health problems and then theyre going to say shit like oh shit see how bad weed is for you? then theyre going to make it illegal for everyone to grow and sell and you will only be allowed to buy from their trash i always knew in the back of my head this shit will never be fully legal in the peoples favor just like anything else in this country


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 9, 2014)

I have 300 acres does this make me a SUPER POWER? hehehe
I have NO CONCERN of anyone taking over MY weed. I have all the plants and seeds I'll ever need and my product never EVER leaves my farm so they can capitalize on the world and I;ll sit on my 300 acres and enjoy life.

FYI: 200 acres isn't even a good farm where i live. 300 acres is called "a back yard".
We got farmers around here with thousands of acres so, no worries, we good here...
The weed is safe for years to come...
And I've lived in Florida, they can have it and all the dang bugs!


Peace


----------



## kupihea (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh please.... Don't tell me GMO buds.... and if they cross contaminate your strain then they own it and prosecute you for growing it.


----------



## kupihea (Nov 15, 2014)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> bleh....we just lost the GMO moratorium for Maui. guess most people don't care about poisoning the land or mega-corporations tampering with our food anymore here in hawaii. looks like soon companies like Monsanto will be tainting the cannabis breeding pool with their patented genetics before long unless we're smart to it, and do something about it


I think the Maui bill passed and will be challenged in court by the big companies.


----------



## SlowToker (Nov 16, 2014)

It is a sad day for Americans when corporate America can challenge the will of the people.
I really hope this fails because Hawaii is one of the last places I want Monsanto running.
They have trashed many states and now want Hawaii. They have plants setting empty in some states because they can't close them due to the toxic state of the earth below their plants. here is "their" list but it does NOT show the ones sitting empty, only paroled by guards.

http://www.monsanto.com/whoweare/pages/unitedstates.aspx

Peace


----------



## kupihea (Nov 16, 2014)

Just heard this morning that there was a court injunction Friday temporarily stopping implementation of the referendum that was passed by voters on November 4th. Stay tuned.


----------



## AK 47eventh Heaven (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey Shaggy. 

the hollow/budtang from icmag here. Nice to see you keeping it going on rollitup.


----------



## swanky (Dec 28, 2014)

I miss the 80s


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 28, 2014)

Once Monsanto get involved, you know it will be legal in all states, which is good for legalization - they see the MONEY to be made, that's what pass "bills" for legalization. Money payed out to Congress, ect for their votes -money can buy just about anything - Happiness ????


----------



## shaggyballs (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey 
*AK 47eventh Heaven*
the hollow/budtang
Got to see ya round!
Looks like a company called Tweed is the new Cannabis giant!


https://www.rollitup.org/t/auscann-medicinal-cannabis-giant-to-begin-exporting-big-pharma-looks-to-be-the-only-player-allowed.930098/


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Jan 28, 2017)

There's no way Monsanto will be able to take over home growers. They won't be able to claim anyone growing most strains stole their genetics because of how diligently breeders have been documenting what they have been growing and crossing already. Sure, they could patent their own strains, but they won't be able to take yours away from you, it's already been documented.


----------



## shaggyballs (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/auscann-medicinal-cannabis-giant-to-begin-exporting-big-pharma-looks-to-be-the-only-player-allowed.930098/#post-13327505


----------



## greg nr (Jan 30, 2017)

Monsanto will control a monopoly, or at least be a big player in an oligopoly, but not by the means described above.

The federal govt holds the patent to ALL marijuana medical uses. They can simply lease that patent to monsanto and poof. Nobody else can legally grow or sell medical marijuama. You will have to buy tagged seeds from them, and they will be prosecuting anyone who sells either untagged, or unlicensed product.

Don't think trump will do it? You haven't been paying attention. All monsanto has to do is give his family a share and its a done deal.


----------



## Moldy (Jan 30, 2017)

SlowToker said:


> It is a sad day for Americans when corporate America can challenge the will of the people.
> I really hope this fails because Hawaii is one of the last places I want Monsanto running.
> They have trashed many states and now want Hawaii. They have plants setting empty in some states because they can't close them due to the toxic state of the earth below their plants. here is "their" list but it does NOT show the ones sitting empty, only paroled by guards.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's sad but it's been going on now longer than we know or care to admit. Money talks now more than ever and fuck the US citizen. The "terrorists" should be targeting corporations since they are now the new power.


----------



## IhateLockDoors (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't Monsanto run gh now? I mean I read about this not too long ago, forgot what site I got it from, but if its true what if they plan on creating a nutrient base that kill of any strain that isn't genetically modified by Monsanto?
It said that 99% gmo seeds that are grown around the world belong to Monsanto, I could be wrong which I'm hoping that i am but isn't Monsanto the same guys that cause poverty in India with their promise of genetically modified cotton seeds to be drought resistance and pest resistance and more yields for little ferts?


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Feb 4, 2017)

1 Reverse the scraggiest male auto plant you have.
2 Make all male seeds. (is this possible?) Loads of em.
3 Fly those badboys over with a drone once a week. Drop 50 or so beans.
4 Watch em move out following a failed season on nothing but seedy bud.
5 Officially dub your drone The Herminator.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 10, 2017)

Moldy said:


> Yes, it's sad but it's been going on now longer than we know or care to admit. Money talks now more than ever and fuck the US citizen. The "terrorists" should be targeting corporations since they are now the new power.


the "terrorists" are on a more on a national level. fighting to stay on a national level and internationally recognized they believe the west represents the corporations and the banks and the white worlds governments. the terrorists want to play the game just like the owners of the banks and corporations and their money.
personally while i see how cops represent the government that sent them i don't believe the way to strike the government for what it stands for is to strike it's police or least of all it's citizens with violence. but that is the power these groups feel they have so it remains an option and a tactic where few options and tactics exist. it should be considered a war crime to commit homicide on civilians but all the big armys do it.


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thundercat said:


> From my understanding phillip morris owns a few hundred acres in the hills of the green triangle in California. I believe they bought it shortly after prop 215 passed back in the day.


Ya, I get a good laugh at these growers thinking they can stop big money from coming in. When its federally legal for banks to accept mmj cash, they will come in hard and heavy. Until then, regional growers can do ok. 

When big money comes in, the corps will go for quantity only. They need scale for their models to work.

Regional growers will shift to filling niche demands and still be successful. They dont need large scale, just higher product values.

Capitalism will play out, and everything will be fine after the adjustment.


----------



## shaggyballs (Jun 2, 2019)

Well it seems that a bunch of you folks were dead on with your predictions, here we are in 2019 and it is a shit show for sure.
Anyone have any more news?
What is up with Agritek Holdings, Inc. (AGTK) these days?
I am pretty sure it is Bayer that has Cannabis research labs in Canada maybe other too.


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jun 20, 2019)

Who in their right mind would buy weed from them? 

Cannot takeover without sufficient customers...


----------



## Minesflushed907 (Dec 2, 2020)

shaggyballs said:


> Agritek Holdings, Inc. (AGTK)
> In July, the company announced a $400,000 cash infusion from a private equity fund(Monsanto) in order to expand its Mont Blunt™ marketing campaign and begin building out its Colorado-based agricultural facility.
> A few days following that announcement, the company executed a long-term lease agreement of an additional 40 acres in Pueblo, Colorado, bringing its total land holdings to over 120 acres zoned for its planned agricultural and cultivation facility located in Pueblo County, Colorado. In addition, AGTK executed a long-term non-federal water rights contract for 10 years, which gives it a distinct advantage in attracting tenants.
> By profiting from both the growing and distribution of high-grade cannabis products, the company provides investors with a unique legal way to capitalize(monopolize) on the industry.
> ...


Keep that chit outta Alaska


----------

